# Any of you do contract printing or use a contract printer?



## mikewozowski (Mar 3, 2010)

If you are a contract printer, can you please send me your pricing?

If you use a contract printer, can you send me pricing to the printers you use?

I saw some discussions about this, but they were all very old.

Thank you for your help!


----------



## mikewozowski (Mar 3, 2010)

adding ...

i have contacted several printers in my area and have only found one who offered contract printing.

they either don't know what contract printing is or they do not offer it.


----------



## AidanHar (Jul 28, 2021)

Hi Mike! I co-own a shop in the Philadelphia area and we offer contract pricing to a few other local shops that outsource orders to us. PM over your contact information and I would be more than happy to send over pricing and a little more information regarding what we offer!

All the best!
Aidan


----------



## impboise (Jun 30, 2020)

mikewozowski said:


> If you are a contract printer, can you please send me your pricing?
> 
> If you use a contract printer, can you send me pricing to the printers you use?
> 
> ...


Hi Mike,
We offer contract Direct-to-garment printing with no minimums and fast turn around. It's not as economical for 1 color long runs as screen printing, but great for multi-color, and short runs. If you send me your email, I'd be happy to give your contract pricing.
Bryan
Perfectly Branded


----------

